# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Ποια φρούτα-λαχανικά κάνουν καλό στα παπαγαλάκια και ποια κακό;

## -Vasia1997-

Ποια ειναι τα φρουτα-λαχανικα που μπορουν να τρωνε τα παπαγαλακια και ποια ειναι αυτα που τους κανουν κακο η που τα δηλητηριαζουν?

----------


## ivi

*Απαγορευμένες και επιτρεπόμενες τροφές*για δες αυτό, είναι πολύ χρήσιμο και λέει ακριβώς αυτό που ζητάς.. το έγραψε ο Βαγγέλης! εγώ το έχω τυπώσει και το έχω στο ψυγείο και όταν δεν είμαι σίγουρη για κάτι ανατρέχω εκεί!!!











_***Μπορείτε να ανατρέξετε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα για τη διατροφή
"Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι" 
καθώς το περιεχόμενο του προηγούμενου "Απαγορευμένες και επιτρεπόμενες τροφές" έχει επεξεργαστεί και διαγραφεί από τον συγγραφέα!_

----------


## -Vasia1997-

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## panaisompatsos

http://www.parrothouse.com/pamelacla...companion.html

----------

